# Pelican Resort, SXM?



## krmlaw (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone ever stay here? I have this one on hold, and dropped the Belair Beach Resort. 

We have a DS (15) and looks like this will be a better fit. Let me know if I made a good or bad decision! 

We would have a 2 bedroom here.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 15, 2008)

Just called RCI, we will be in Unit D4. Any thoughts on that area? Looks like its close to the beaches.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 16, 2008)

Look down two or three posts below yours for some info on the Pelican Club.  You can find more on the royal resorts website, http://www.royalresorts.com.  Also, if you join TUG you can read the resort reviews.


----------



## dchilds (Sep 16, 2008)

D4 is at the upper end of the Dieffenbachia Building up above the Casino and the the road past the new Marina Residences Building.  Much of it's view of Simpson Bay is now blocked by the new building.  It's a little up-hill walk from the Beach, but it's not too bad.  This first link is the site plan.  The second link is the room layout.

http://pelicanresort.com/site-plan.asp

http://pelicanresort.com/floor-plan-2.asp

We love Pelican.  It's not really fancy, but it's nice, and the location is convenient.  Get a car and explore the island.


----------



## krmlaw (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone - I got vetoes last night by DS and DH, Grand Mayan Riviera Maya here we come in 2009. St Martin (oyster bay beach resort) in 2010.


----------

